# Golf hall of fame



## cachertje (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello
can you please have a look at the attached picture and see if you recognize any golf-players ?
I have found D: Bill Crosby F Donald Ross G Leo Diegel

Thanks for your help...


----------



## cachertje (Dec 13, 2011)

cachertje said:


> Hello
> can you please have a look at the attached picture and see if you recognize any golf-players ?
> I have found D: Bill Crosby F Donald Ross G Leo Diegel
> 
> Thanks for your help...


Is there only 1 Golf hall of fame ?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The World Golf Hall of Fame is near St. Augustine, Florida. I'm not sure if Europe has a counterpart, but some states have their own individual HoF lists.


----------

